# FS: Fluval EBI - Fissidens Scape - Complete Setup



## ah_Dan (Jul 25, 2010)

Fluval EBI - Fissidens Scape - Complete Setup
ADA New Amazonia soil (6 months), Tom Mini Rapid Filter, 2 Fluval Light, glass cover and under foam. I have original box for tank and filter.
Fissidens carpet grow on stainless steel mesh and driftwood to look like a tree.

Not enough time to take care of it, so it has some hair long hair algae and snails. Never been a problem if keep on regular cleaning and maintenance. Did a trimming a week ago, so carpet not fully covered yet. (see 3rd picture for filled carpet) Currently have no life stock, but will gladly give you a few cherry shrimp if you ready for them.

Asking $100 firm.
Minus $20 - I keep the Tom filter and replace with original internal filter. 
Add $10 - I include the original internal filter with the tank.

Picture as of April 03 2013.
















Picture from January with filled fissidens carpet.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

LOL this is such a good deal.. someone grab it...


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

ur fissiden looks so nice and lush! are u dosing anything?? are u using co2? thanks


----------



## nitro888 (Dec 30, 2012)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

what kind of snaisl?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

If anyone who buys the set up but doesnt want the tom filter ill buy it off you


----------

